# Korea/China (ROC - Taiwan) friendship tournaments in the 1950s



## reeskm (Aug 28, 2014)

I am looking for as much info as possible on the Korea (Hwang Kee's MDK Tang Soo Do Assoc) and the ROC (aka Taiwan) GuoShu friendship/goodwill tournaments that were held in the 1950s. There were apparently two of them, with one being on October 30, 1955.

I have included a link here to a version I have. Is there any chance that someone has:
a) more info on the actual tournaments? The web seems to lack detail in these events. I am looking for any info possible.
b) A higher resolution version of the event posters or other brochures and programs that may have been given out at the event. I am specifically needing this otherwise translating some of the Hanja is impossible or difficult. The name of the person in the top left corner of the poster would be very important, including the Canji for his name and organization shown below his portrait.

I am looking into this info as it is not very well known by most in the Tang Soo Do world and wish to preserve stories from these events for future practitioners.

Note: The SooBahkDo MDK's websites have a low resolution scan of one of the posters. However, it is not enough to make out some of the detail.


----------



## reeskm (Dec 9, 2014)

Nobody? Is it possible to cross post this in the Chinese MA forum?


----------

